# Dash got a CD leg :)



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

FYI-CD is the first title of obedience.... you need 3 legs to get one not to be confused with CD as in crooked legs!

Well yesterday, Dash gave me a freebie. The last few months in my life have been upside with starting back to school and some personal issues that have been sorted. But I entered Dash in an obedience trial thinking if I enter him, we will make time to practice. I stopped his rally class in April with our move and then that practice never came back. I was going to scratch my entry but thought let's just go and see what we know and this way we know what to work on. The night before when I got the reminder on my calendar, I took Dash out in the driveway and he totally forgot everything! I don't blame him we have been concentrating on agility where you bark, you cross over, you go as fast as you can, etc. The only thing Dash hasn't forgotten was the word come. Which he does and full force but usually barks and gets excited at.

Well yesterday Dash managed to qualify, I am thinking maybe osmosis when he watched the dog in front of us? We were second in the ring and while it wasn't beautiful, I was thrilled. The only thing I planned on us getting was the recall and stand for exam minus a few points for butt wiggling and a step or two closer.  But Dash did pretty well and then we did the sit/stays. Dash is a huge social butterfly and while some dogs break down at dog shows, Dash has an energy pack saved for them- it is like the world's biggest doggie playdate to Dash. His favorite dogs are yorkies, yellow labs, and of course Havs. Well right in the ring with the sits and downs is this pretty yellow girl and I thought we were done. I could see what could easily happen- Dash breaks his sit and runs over and starts kissing her ears and humping her. But Dasher controlled himself and we got our green ribbon. 

I was so busy talking to people when we came out who wanted to know about the breed, Dasher, and who I trained with (BTW, I got an awesome invite on someone who is in love with Dash so huge icing on the cake). Even the judge told me not only how cute he was-I knew this! She said that dog would do anything for me, she said you can just see how much he loves you with every step he takes (this might be cause a few of them were bouncing in the air!) But while I was busy yakking away, Dash remembered his treat (I had left over steak pieces in a ziplock) and ate threw it in 2 seconds and ate all his treats! He was due for a celebration for carrying me  He also received one when Jackson his favorite buddy in the world (yellow lab) was able to come out of hiding (specifically cause Dash loses all control) and Dash was able to visit.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's awesome Amanda! You know your dogs love you, but it must have made your heart swell to hear it from the judge. Congratulations to you & Dash!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dash is such a good boy! He loves his mommy and that shows! Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo-hooo! Way to go, Amanda and Dash. If you really haven't practiced this much, and it was his first obedience trial, it really shows what a remarkable connection you two have! Wonderful, and goose-bumply!

I'm glad so many people noticed him, too.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Great story Amanda!
Dash is one pretty amazing dog, if you ask me.
You two are a fine team.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Amanda and Dash. I was a little nervous reading the title because I thought you meant Dash had CD in one of his legs! but then I didn't understand the  That is one boy to be proud of.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome Amanda. What a good boy Dash is. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You two are an awesome team!

_Congratulations!_


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's amazing. What an awesome duo you two are. Congratulations! Jane


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats to you and Dash, Amanda. What an awesome story - glad things worked out so well!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. And no Dash has straight legs still  I added a little line on top! Today we didn't Q as Dash was too busy watching the golden in utility in the ring next to us as there are jumps involved and running but overall he did pretty well. This is the first time he has been in the obedience rings which are set side by side so he has to forget about distractions. But I was still very happy with his performance. I also took Dora who was a great cheerleader and she was stressed at first but then made some friends with cookies. It makes me think I might get her back into it


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love it when we are surprised and they do exactly what we have taught them and we want them to do. Dogs have a much better memory than we give them credit for.

*Go Dash, Congratulations*


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats.....Well Done.... team Dash & Amanda!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If not for the smiley that was a scary title to this thread. Congratulations on your oh so well behaved (at least most of the time ) little boy.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Way to go Amanda and Dash!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My little superstar did it today! He did a lot better than the previous 2 days except for stacking instead of sitting- I think it is a hey mom what should I do here moment. But we q'ed and I was very proud of him. Everyone just falls in love with his energy and love for life and he has his own fan club already. He was able to get some yellow dog love for his reward and Isabelle came along to cheer him on. She also was able to behave herself for the most part too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are some pics. I took Dora as a cheerleader one day and Isabelle the next. Dasher's hair is a hot mess as I let him play before remembering my camera. You can see his lay down and pounce pose!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cute pic of him with his yellow friend! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Dash sure had cute cheerleaders.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! You are an awesome team! I LOVED the pictures! I so enjoy hearing stories of your furballs, Amanda. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Dash!!  Your furry babies love you so much and they are so happy to please you. I love the photos, Dash looks adorable and has grown into such a handsome boy.


----------

